# All mountain freestyle bindings



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Rome Targas are more customizable and are a little bit stiffer than the 390's. I personally think that they have plenty of flex. I think you should go with the Targas because you plan to ride glades a lot. They are more responsive, and you can tweak them to just how you want them to respond.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd say Forces, you'll get more dampaning out of them and they'll be plenty responsice. The toe straps hold really well over the toe and are actually still comfortable top-toed. Unions also have a lifetime warranty on all their baseplates. The Forces have the magnesium buckles too, which are super strong, too the point where I can actually feel a difference when cranking down versus anyone else (aluminum cranks).


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

I had last years Force and the Ratcheting system suck balls.. Taking the straps out required some "Force"

Also, Let me know how the NS rides.. Interested in getting the SLR, but wanting the K2 Turbo Dream as well.. Dammit!


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

Rice said:


> I had last years Force and the Ratcheting system suck balls.. Taking the straps out required some "Force"
> 
> Also, Let me know how the NS rides.. Interested in getting the SLR, but wanting the K2 Turbo Dream as well.. Dammit!


ya ive got a friend who has the force DLX's. he bought em at the start of last year and is gonna replace em already. a lot of this was due to faulty ratchets that often froze up ot got stuck, and toe straps that have begun to rip apart. i dont really reccommend them based on this. 

Its so weird tho cuz i have heard such good things about Union. Personally after seeing his bindings fall apart in a year of not-very-hard riding, i would never buy a pair myself.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok i think im gonna go with the Targas thanks for the advice


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

snowsam17 said:


> ya ive got a friend who has the force DLX's. he bought em at the start of last year and is gonna replace em already. a lot of this was due to faulty ratchets that often froze up ot got stuck, and toe straps that have begun to rip apart. i dont really reccommend them based on this.
> 
> Its so weird tho cuz i have heard such good things about Union. Personally after seeing his bindings fall apart in a year of not-very-hard riding, i would never buy a pair myself.


Word! Good call on the straps. It started to come apart as well. The flex was good, but over all the quality sucked! I would never buy another Union.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

ahah im really glad I asked because I had the 3 bindings infront of me online and I was like "Unions look like the best for the cash ill get themmmm waiit im gonna ask people first"


----------

